# Just a quicky...



## Angelusmortis (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

have heard about systema for some time, as a practitioner of Wing Chun, and hopefully (when I find another local class) soon, Ju-jitsu, I confess to knowing nothing about systema. Out of interest, what are it's defining principles, is it predominantly based on grappling or strikes, or an effective mix of both??? I here it's pretty effective?? Apologies if this question has been posed elsewhere...

Cheers...


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 3, 2005)

Might want to check out this site:  Systema Headquarters

Seems to have lots of systema info from the source.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Feb 4, 2005)

Neither striking nor grappling.
I like to call it survival. In any situation.

-Ilya


----------



## Angelusmortis (Feb 4, 2005)

Just surviving?? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## Paul Genge (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a lot of articles on this site.  This may help you find some answers.  


Also a search on any web browser will reveal plenty of other sites with information and video clips.

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest (UK)


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 6, 2005)

Isn't this just a variant of their military training what not..... taking techniques from otehr styles, particularly those that are quick, effective, and without much need to set up?????

Same sort of thing as that Krav Maga (?) and the american forces thing where they concentrate on joints and the angle of attack, rather than the method of attack ?


----------



## Clive (Feb 6, 2005)

Autocrat said:
			
		

> Isn't this just a variant of their military training what not..... taking techniques from otehr styles, particularly those that are quick, effective, and without much need to set up?????
> 
> Same sort of thing as that Krav Maga (?) and the american forces thing where they concentrate on joints and the angle of attack, rather than the method of attack ?



No


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Feb 6, 2005)

Clive......Furtry has a monopoly on the 1-word answer. Come on mate, it's been done.

And yes, the answer is "no".

-Ilya


----------



## Clive (Feb 7, 2005)

On the odd occasion I am able to 'Furtry' someone before the master but usually he is just too fast. Must be all that relaxation..


----------



## Furtry (Feb 8, 2005)

Clive said:
			
		

> On the odd occasion I am able to 'Furtry' someone before the master but usually he is just too fast. Must be all that relaxation..


As long as you use your powers wisely all will be calm with in the force, my young Jedi :jedi1: :btg:


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 8, 2005)

And if the power of the force is not sufficient...use the power of the FARCE!
None of the crew seems offended when 'the farce' is used - and no appologies necessary.
Systemans seem to smile and laugh a hell of alot more than any m.a. exponents I was ever a member of.
AND - my dear friend Furtry - he has one of the most infectious smiles and laughs I have EVER been privaleged enough to hear....and share.

MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU! Always.


----------



## mscroggins (Feb 9, 2005)

Most of my studies center around two concepts:

1) Farceninto (the farce that takes knowledge) 
2) Farcejinken (the farce that gives knowledge)

One day I hope to reach Furty's level of facrein. So I can too can wield the farce of no farce.

MAY THE FARCE BE WITHIN EVERYONE! EVERYWHERE! EVERYDAY!


----------

